
Marissa Mayer teaching at Stanford University - shawndumas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soYKFWqVVzg
======
hyperbovine
What a bizarrely sexist description:

"Intelligence has never been this adorable: Marissa Mayer, the sexy,
hyperactive, geeky Vice-President of Search Product and User Experience at
Google. Her Googliness was at Stanford University, giving her insightful take
on creativity, followed by the usual Q&A. She's really the girl of the
millenium."

~~~
dominotw
> What a bizarrely sexist description

Calling it sexist is sexist. I don't see what is so wrong with calling someone
adorable and sexy.

~~~
foobarbazqux
Just listen how ridiculous it sounds when it's a man:

"Intelligence has never been this hunky: Paul Graham, the handsome, hyperrich,
nerdy Chief Architect of Hacker News at Y-Combinator (among other things). His
Y-Ness was blogging on his website, giving his insightful take on founding a
startup, followed by the usual round of HN comments. He's really the boy of
the millenium."

~~~
adventured
Not that ridiculous in this era. Women openly drool over hunky men. From Jon
Hamm to Beiber to Brad Pitt to Clooney and on and on it goes depending on your
taste. They're obviously traditional celebrities.

The only thing unusual about it is the fact that Mayer is in tech where I
think the cultural stereotype would be that there are less sexy people because
most jobs don't benefit from it or require it. However I've seen guys like
Kevin Rose, Jack Dorsey, Elon Musk and Dennis Crowley regarded for various
degrees of sex appeal.

Or take a negative example of this: Bill Gates for the entirety of his
Microsoft career, was frequently regarded as looking nerdy, dressing badly
(early days), looking unkempt, not combing his hair, all sorts of negative
descriptives have been applied to him from the founding days forward. Do you
think that was detrimental to his career? His start-up efforts? Do you think
it kept him awake at night? Did it crush his self-esteem? Did it harm him as a
professional? You could hardly read an article about him without them first
describing him based on his nerd'ish looks. Gates was regarded as a 'boy
wonder' for about the first 15 years of his career, thanks to his young
appearance (despite being in his 30's).

The reality is, guys don't get upset when they're ogled for being sexy. It's a
compliment. There's an intense double standard derived from the notion that
women are not given equal opportunity and are treated in a sexist manner
across the board.

On average men and women take sexual advances completely differently, and they
take compliments about appearance very differently as well. If you compliment
Elon Musk for being good looking, he's not going to think that detracts from
his abilities, and nobody is going to care. If you do the same thing to Mayer,
you'll create a firestorm; suddenly it's sexist and not being fair to her.
Thus a double standard.

Take a bar poll some time about how men and women react to having their ass
slapped by the opposite sex, see how those numbers roll out, and that'll tell
you most of what you need to know about the difference between the sexes on
this topic. Point being, men and women generally react very differently to the
same input.

~~~
rmrfrmrf
Why does it feel like the only knowledge that men on HN have with women comes
from watching one episode of Sex and the City 10 years ago?

~~~
ahk
Feel free to enlighten us. Men everywhere await with bated breaths.

------
jwillgoesfast
Enjoyed the video, disappointed there's no actual discussion to be had about
it here :(

------
joejayanth
Check 41... why Google desperately tried buzz, wave and now G+

------
howeman
Interesting question at 30:00

